# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  شكوى حي الوادي ضد الهلال

## علي سنجة

*قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات في الاجتماع رقم "41"

عقدت لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم SFA اجتماعها رقم "41" اليوم الخميس 22 اكتوبر 2020، برئاسة مولانا  عبدالعزيز سيدأحمد رئيس اللجنة واتخذت القرارات التالية:
1- نظرت اللجنة استئناف نادي حي الوادي نيالا بخصوص منع  جماهير الهلال البث التلفزيوني في مواجهة الفريقين في الدوري الممتاز، وبعد  استعراض اللجنة صورة شكوى المستأنف معتمدة من رئيس اللجنة المنظمة  للمسابقات بالاتحاد، وبعد التداول رأت لجنة الاستئنافات أن الشكوى حق لكل  متضرر وفق ما نصت عليه اللائحة، وطالما أن المستانف قد تقدم بشكوى كان على  اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات أن تقرر بشانها بالرفض أو القبول أو اتخاذ ما  تراه مناسباً لاسيما أن المستأنف سدد الرسوم وقدم المذكرة خلال القيد  الزمني، قررت اللجنة قبول الاستئناف شكلاً، وإعادة الاوراق للجنة المسابقات  للنظر في الشكوى والتقرير بشأنها.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مماطلة وتسويف حتى تلعب القمة وتظهر النتيجة ثم تجتمع لجنة المسابقات لتقرر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ماتنسى  حادثة المنتخب الوطنى  ولاعب الزناطير عبدالرؤوف لماذا لم يتم تطبيق القانون على اللاعب والنادى بالخصم وتوقيف اللاعب  لماذا السكوت  . . . !!!!
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يجب على ادارة المريخ التحوط بالازم قبل مبارة الزناطير وزناطير الاتحاد  . .  الضغط النفسى بالتصعيد يربك زناطير الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتظرين نتيجة القمة بعدين يفصلو في الشكوى
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*للاسف اعلام المريخ مشغول بصراعات المريخ الداخلية وبعضهم يؤجج هذه الصراعات
والخاسر الأكبر هو الكيان
*

----------

